# Extra dark dehydrated bannannas



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, finally got to try the food dehydrater. Gotta say, i should have googled how long to run the sliced bannannas, becouse they were still "tacky" after about 12 hours, I decided, they must firm up after they cool off, so I turned them off. They are like little poker chips. They are NOTHING like the dried bannanna chips I have had before. So, anyone have a guide or website that has the drying times? Just spit some out, as I was typing this.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have had no luck with bananas, they taste nothing like the commercially available dried bananas either.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Try this site. it changed a bit from when I tried it 
Self Sufficiency | Simple Living | Exercise Tips | Save Money Growing Food | Preserving | Recipes & Cooking | Product, Equipment, & Reviews - Banana Chips with a Food Dehydrator


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Good article, I think a combination of many things made my batch damn near unedible.
The bannannas were very very ripe, was like, try it, or they will be wasted.
I used a dull knife.
I overcooked them.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I haven't had any luck with banana's either. Apples, pineapples, strawberries, and kiwi's all turn out really good. We did some watermelon as well and it turned out ok but it's very sweet, the kids like it however.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Gah, it takes a guy from Montana to point out the obvious?!!

I'm just saying I don't have Bananas on my list of things to dehydrate since they all grow 8000 miles from where I live.

That being said, ALMOST everything you dehydrate should be douced in lemon or lime juice before you dehydrate them.

Of course if you have access to bananas you can get some kind of juice.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

a dusting of something like baking powder (and i mean light) will turn them out a little lighter. You either have to half dry them before the machine OR do it at a really high temperature till the starches puff up. It's like the ripeness at one point will make it do that. Green or fresh nanners are best for dehydrating.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Leon said:


> a dusting of something like baking powder (and i mean light) will turn them out a little lighter. You either have to half dry them before the machine OR do it at a really high temperature till the starches puff up. It's like the ripeness at one point will make it do that. Green or fresh nanners are best for dehydrating.


Baking powder, good idea, not tried but I see the science behind it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Gah, it takes a guy from Montana to point out the obvious?!!
> 
> I'm just saying I don't have Bananas on my list of things to dehydrate since they all grow 8000 miles from where I live.
> 
> ...


What does how far away they are grown have anything to do with whether or not they be dehydrated? Maybe I need another cup of coffee (which is grown a few thousand miles from her) but that makes no sense to me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> What does how far away they are grown have anything to do with whether or not they be dehydrated? Maybe I need another cup of coffee (which is grown a few thousand miles from her) but that makes no sense to me.


Notsoyoung,

I think what The Rancher is saying is that since bananas are not native to the US or to Montana specifically, that he sees no reason in dehydrating them, because in a SHTF situation he will not be able to get bananas. I would like to see Montana Rancher write a book, I'd buy it in a heartbeat! He is really full of good knowledge if you can get past his roughness, the dude cracks me up too!

Just thought I'd help out!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

So you don't stockpile coffee? Tea? Chocolate? Only products or food from the local area? Call me crazy, but I think I will continue to set coffee off to the side.


----------

